# Desperate home needed - south wales



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

A friend of mind is really struggling with x2 14m old, neutered ladies. They're beautiful little things but are being quite badly bullied by the other cat (older resident) and things are getting out of hand. She's very close to listing on gumtree so I though I'd ask here as a last ditch attempt. They don't have to go together as are quite independent, they get on well with other cats too. 
Marmite is a torbie, and Oreo is black with a white bib. Both lovely, affectionate chilled out cats. If you can help please get in touch.


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Bump.......


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry, I cant help, ive got two already and cant have anymore 

Hope you can find homes for them x


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Welshjet - do you know anywhere or anyone? I'm terrified of her sticking them on gumtree...


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

McSquirtle, Have you tried Denise @ Vale Cat Rescue, I'm not sure if she has any space but its worth a try.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

McS, I dont im sorry, even the rescue centres have waiting.lists 

Im racking my brains, but I really dont know, sorry xxx


----------

